# No Muff too Tuff!



## pixmedic (Jan 19, 2014)

Yea...I said it. 
But hey, that's what its called.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 19, 2014)

Nice muff you have there


----------



## deveaushawn (Jan 19, 2014)

Your muff could use a trim....


----------



## Derrel (Jan 19, 2014)

Does that muff need a waxing?

Would mustache wax work on something so furry?


----------



## ratssass (Jan 19, 2014)

...is the muff big enuff to clap your hands?


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 19, 2014)

See, that's what happens when you accept the Dark side of the Force !!


----------



## oldhippy (Jan 19, 2014)

Isn't that the norm.  Ed


----------



## dxqcanada (Jan 19, 2014)

I think this thread needs to be closed before we get too far ... though I think it may be too late.


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 19, 2014)

dxqcanada said:


> I think this thread needs to be closed before we get too far ... though I think it may be too late.



You may be right. This is an open forum


----------



## runnah (Jan 19, 2014)

My grandmother had a muff like that but it was gray.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 19, 2014)

Sometimes I prefer a lighter Muff.


----------



## bogeyguy (Jan 19, 2014)

Yinz guys is brutal. But funny.


----------



## runnah (Jan 19, 2014)

I hate it when my hands get all moist from being in a muff for too long.


----------



## Tiller (Jan 19, 2014)

I had no idea what a muff was...so thanks for that.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2014)

Bumping the Muff!


----------



## Rick58 (Jan 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Bumping the Muff!



Good for you. Every good muff deserves good bump


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2014)

Rick58 said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Bumping the Muff!
> ...



Im running out of clever innuendos though.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Rick58 said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



You ever go diving in that muff?


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> Im running out of clever innuendos though.



So what you are saying is that when it comes to muffs, you're a bit dry?


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2014)

EIngerson said:


> You ever go diving in that muff?



C'mon you can do better than that! 

Besides, if you go diving with that muff it would get all sloppy and no one would want to use it second.


----------



## pixmedic (Jan 20, 2014)

runnah said:


> pixmedic said:
> 
> 
> > Im running out of clever innuendos though.
> ...



I guess you've got that problem licked eh?


----------



## Mr.EightA (Jan 20, 2014)

How can you eat with that muff?


----------



## rexbobcat (Jan 20, 2014)

[video=vimeo;24423906]http://vimeo.com/24423906[/video]


----------



## runnah (Jan 20, 2014)

pixmedic said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > pixmedic said:
> ...



I tend to dive into a problem head first.


----------



## photofree (Jan 20, 2014)

I have a British Muff Pistol that would fit right in there.

profound thinking about stuff


----------

